# Copiar tarjeta magnetica



## laserbcn (Feb 10, 2009)

Buenas tardes.
Tengo una duda.
Tengo una tarjeta magnetica.
De ella solo se que es de alta coercitividad.
Yo quiero hacer una copia de ella exactamente igual.
BIt por bit
No me importa lo que kieran decir estos bits. SOlo copiarlo.
Es posible? o puede ser que la tarjeta tenga algun sistema que me lo impida?
debo de conocer algo mas?

Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## FBustos (Feb 10, 2009)

¿Para que quieres hacer eso?


----------



## laserbcn (Feb 11, 2009)

Buenas!

Para copiar tarjetas de mi apartamento. QUE me cobran 20E cada vez qeu pido una copia.
Para experimentar y aprender. ect


----------

